# Best Free Standing Heavy Bag?



## integral

Hello Everyone,

I want to get a heavy bag for practicing my Muay Thai at home. I have an apartment so I cannot hang it or drill into the floor. Has anyone used one of the many Free Standing Bag Stands or something like the Century Wavemaster?

What are the pros and cons of either?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carol

I'd suggest a Wavemaster XXL for Muay Thai.  You'll need something that you can punch, high kick, and low kick, and the bag stands will likely be too much gear in the way for that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

For free standing heavy bags the Wavemaster XXL is the way to go.  It won't be as good as a hanging banana bag yet with your limitation of being in an apartment it should do just fine.


----------



## cfr

I have a XXL and its been great. I originally bought it for the same reason (I was in an apartment). I had people underneath me, and the first time I used it I realized it would be too loud/ bounce too much (the whole floor shook). What I wound up doing was buying an "egg crate". They are made to go on the top of a mattress. I cut it in 1/4 's and used two of the pieces underneath it, and it totally helped with the vibration, loudness, etc.


----------



## gkygrl

I've been looking at a Wavemaster XXL -- I need to really work on my kicks (legs are pretty darn weak) and punches.  Someone has one locally on eBay -- hopefully I will win the bid 

Do they really move that easily (roll around)?  When it's mentioned that they weight 297 lbs with water or sand I imagine they are pretty tough to maneuver.    Guess I will just have to try moving one at my school.


----------



## Andrew Green

tilt and roll, they aren't hard to move, unless you need to go up or down stairs, in which case it would probably be a good idea to drain it, at least partially.


----------



## gkygrl

Andrew Green said:


> tilt and roll, they aren't hard to move, unless you need to go up or down stairs, in which case it would probably be a good idea to drain it, at least partially.



Thanks Andrew -- no stairs for us that this would have to do, thankfully.

Crossing fingers for the win.  Otherwise, I just may spring for the BOB thingee with the trunks.  It's pricey but it really looks like the best for my purposes.  The Wavemaster XXL is a great backup though given the location and price.  It also sounds like people on this thread really like it.  So that is definitely on the top of my list.


----------



## Andrew Green

Might want to look into the Bob's first, my understanding is they don't stand up to as much abuse as the standard bags.  (Plus they are really expensive )


----------



## terryl965

Wavemaster XXL is a great bag had them for years now and they work wonders for conditioning.


----------



## RevIV

Be very careful of the wavemaster XXL's.  I will admit i love the ones i have but i bought them awhile ago before century switched to a new distributor but still put the same name on them.  In my new school we bought 4 XXL's and we snapped all 4 in half at the base.. Century replaced them and we broke 2 of the next 4.  I called century and they basically said they are buying from someone new and the plastic is cheaper...  another downfall to rising oil prices.  so if you are practicing hard Mauy Thai kicks be careful.  Besides that i cant help,  We tried the Swift brand kick bag which actually has a Metal spring that connects the bag with the base it is allright, takes a lot of abuse but very hard to move around.
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

http://www.mtitrading.com/heavy_bags.htm
this was not was i was looking for but a different version of the xxl.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

You may be interested to see these:

http://www.karatedepot.com/tr-bg-81.html or

http://www.playwell.co.uk/store/acatalog/Free_Standing_Punch_Bags_.html (if you live in the UK)

That will keep the standard Wavemasters from sliding around.  I don't know if the XXL's need it though.

AoG


----------



## Bodhisattva

gkygrl said:


> I've been looking at a Wavemaster XXL -- I need to really work on my kicks (legs are pretty darn weak) and punches.  Someone has one locally on eBay -- hopefully I will win the bid
> 
> Do they really move that easily (roll around)?  When it's mentioned that they weight 297 lbs with water or sand I imagine they are pretty tough to maneuver.    Guess I will just have to try moving one at my school.



Wavemaster XXL had the best review by.. I think it was Ross Boxing.. But there were still criticisms even for it..


----------



## tyciol

Do people's opinions tend to vary a lot about what is better, in terms of a hanging bag versus a weighted one that stands on the floor? Is one better for training certain moves than another?


----------



## Skpotamus

A standing bag is useful if you cannot hang a heavy bag.  It's a substitute.  

I've seen 14 year old girls knock over free standing bags (water filled), with kicks.  I can't throw a full power jab, cross, hook on a wavemaster filled with sand (6'1, 200lbs).  A full power round kick knocks it right over.  

It's better than nothing though.


note:
I'm looking into a wavemaster XXL for my new house since I won't be able to hang anything there.  It's gotten good reviews from rossboxing when filled with sand.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'd go with the XXL also. I've had one for a few years & it's great!


----------



## terryl965

IcemanSK said:


> I'd go with the XXL also. I've had one for a few years & it's great!


 
Me too those are great bags.


----------



## Live True

If you do a search on free standing bags and wavemasters, you'll find a lot of great threads on this forum.  I was looking into hanging bags versus free standing a few months ago.  I can't find the link off the cuff...but one of the threads talked about filling the wavemaster with wet sand and putting sandbags on either side or putting in a corner to lessen any weeble wobble affect.....was pretty intersting.  good luck in finding the post, and have fun with that bag!


----------

